# Anyone install DCC in a Accucraft 3 truck Shay?



## jmitulla (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi all,

I'm the proud new owner of a previously owned, electric powered, Accucraft WSLC #15, 3 truck Shay. I am very happy to own this engine, it's a dream come true.

I'm considering converting the engine to DCC (NCE D408 decoder, because I have quite a few), adding sound (Phoenix PB11) and possibly a smoke unit (Massoth 8413101 pulsed Smoke generator with custom hall effect sensor wheel), 

Has anyone here on the forum taken one of these engines apart? Are there any instructions or notes that you might be able to share? 

Has anyone performed any one of these mods to their Accucraft Shay?

Any thoughts or comments would be much appreciated.

I did do some searches here on MLS and online, with poor results.

Thanks in advance,

Jeff in Burke, VA.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

With the limited space available, I would strongly recommend a combo sound/motor decoder.

Do you have the original wiring diagram?

Greg


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

The rear tank on the Accucraft 3-truck Shay is pretty much completely empty; plenty of room for a good speaker and electronics (which will also help add some weight. The rear tank's pretty light). Unfortunately, I don't remember much about how the loco is wired from when I reviewed it for GR a bunch of years ago. I remember it came with a wiring diagram, and instructions which did not recommend disassembly. I can't remember if the tender tank had connections to all the track pick-ups and motors in there or not. If it's not in there, I'd bet it's under the bunker on the loco itself, but that's a guess on my part. 

I don't know what your track voltage is, but this loco will use every last inch of whatever it is you have to get above a slow walk. At 20 volts, the one I had mustered a break-neck 11 mph.

Later,

K


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

I've installed a Phoenix Sound system, NCE decoder, and speaker in the trailing tank, just as Kevin stated. Plenty of room, but just to make sure nothing accidentally touched I put the decoder and a phoenix board in a small, loose bag to make sure they didn't touch, but have breathing room. I also installed an O-scale MTH smoker in the boiler.

For the wiring I used a micro connector from the tank to the motor in the boiler, like this one: 

micro connector

(see the pic on the right hand side, click it for a bigger view). Even though it is a three pin I believe I only needed a two pin for motor +/-.

I did NOT install magnets, I just used the speed control on the Phoenix for the chuff sound. It's not dead on, but its pretty good for an easy setup. The main issue I noticed is when it slows down the chuff doesn't slow down as fast as the loco, so the chuff is faster than what the loco would be putting out. But the start up and top speed are pretty good. The Phoenix sound for the Westside Shay is awesome.

-Jim


----------



## jmitulla (Mar 7, 2008)

Thank you Greg, Kevin and Jim for your input.

Greg, unfortunately I don't have the instructions, wiring diagram or even the storage container for this loco. My friend did not have them, as far as I know. He was not the original owner.

I did contact Accucraft, and they could not help me with either a wiring diagram or with an exploded assembly view. Fortunately I am very comfortable with electro-mechanical work, and should be able to work through this. Though, it would have been great to get the aforementioned documentation, so I don't have to start from scratch.

Kevin, the tender is not connected via wiring to the rest of the loco. That may be something I will change with a connection between the two. Having all 3 trucks provide pickup will provide for better performance. I will provide it as much voltage as I can, but as you know, the 1:1 version was also quite slow, 15 MPH or so.. 

Jim, I also plan on placing my electronics in the tender section. I already have a number of Phoenix sound systems, so I'm quite familiar and comfortable with them. Do you remember which Phoenix speaker you used? Since you mentioned placing a decoder in yours, I gather that you had to get to the wiring inside the loco itself. Do you remember how you accessed that? Also, in the stock loco, was the wiring from the loco pickups a separate set of wires that was connected to the motor wires (and front lighting circuit)? You also mentioned installing a smoke unit. Did the smoke box door just come off via a friction fit or was it fastened with some screws? My apologies regarding all of the questions, I'm just trying to do my homework before I start into this project.

Because of family and work obligations, this may take me a while, but I'll keep at it.

Jeff, from Burke, VA


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

One thing that Accucraft does is sometimes hides a voltage regulator (looks like a power transistor in to-220 type case) on the loco in a hidden spot, I had one on a Pacific, and it was a 6v regulator for the headlight. 

Was tracing out the wires, and verifying the schematic they supplied, and the schematic did not match what I found.

Greg


----------



## jmitulla (Mar 7, 2008)

Greg,

Thank you for the tip regarding the hidden regulator. I will most likely trace out everything in my engine and create a schematic to include my additions. It's always good to have good documentation...

Jeff - Burke, VA


----------

